
VentureMap Boston--a visualization of thousands of VC-backed startups - tydanco1
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/venturemap-boston
======
ggomer1
Here is the actual link to the interactive map.
[https://www.ventureapp.com/map/boston-
tech/](https://www.ventureapp.com/map/boston-tech/)

